# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  prolaktinom&dojenje

## Lodina

bok,

da li imate iskustva s prolaktinomom i dojenjem? Naime, meni ginekolog kaže kako neću smijeti dojiti nakon poroda (bar prvo vrijeme) zbog prolaktinoma.  kao, mlijeko će trebati ići na analizu kako bi se utvrdilo o kakvoj je supstanci riječ. kako imam adenom hipofize tako imam i iscjedak iz dojke (inače!). da li neka od vas ima slično iskustvo? strah me je da ću ostati bez mlijeka ukoliko neću odmah početi dojiti!? 

svako vaše iskustvo mi je dobro došlo, pogotovo ukoliko ide u korist dojenju!  :Very Happy: 

pozzzz

----------


## mimi 25

Lodina, nemam iskustva s prolaktinomom tako da ti u vezi toga ne mogu nista reci.
A sto se tice dojenja, moj laicki savjet je da ukoliko ne smijes dojiti bebu dok ne dojdu nalazi ti se redovno izdajaj kako bi odrzala proizvodnju mlijeka i ne bi dobila mastitis.
To mlijeko mozes i zamrzavati, pa ako ti nalazi budu ok (nadam se da ce biti) mozes ga iskoristiti tako da ti netko nahrani bebu ako ti moras otici nesto obaviti (izvadis mlijeko iz zamrzivaca dan prije i stavis ga u hlanjak, a prije hranjenja ga zagrijes u toploj vodi) i nisi u mogucnosti podojiti bebu kada treba ili kasnije za pripremu kasica kada zapocnes sa dohranom.
Sretno!

----------


## tua

A sto kaze tvoj endokrinolog?
Mislim da bi prije poroda trebala k njemu na konzultacije, pa vidjeti. Ja ti ovako, skroz laicki mislim...pa taj iscjedak je mlijeko, samo se kod tebe izlucuje i izvan perioda dojenja zbog visokog prolaktina. Nisi na nikakvoj terapiji? U slucaju da ces biti, onda je dojenje kontraindicirano.
I da, ima jedna forumasica sa slicnim problemom, abeja, pa ju potrazi po forumu.
Nadam se da ces naici na neke strucne informacije, kako god, sretno!

----------


## Lodina

tua, na žalost ne mogu doći do svog endokrinologa već više od mjesec dana...čovjek odmara  :Cool:  al se nadam da ću do termina poroda uspjeti ga kontaktirati....
ovo je dobra ideja mimi!!!
jedini mali problem je što nitko ne zna da li ću odmah po porodu morati uzmati lijekove....za to treba pričekati nalaze poslije poroda...

nadam se da će sve biti dobro.... :Smile:

----------

